# Power Station IM, BE May '12



## mookster (May 16, 2012)

This was the main reason for heading out there, as soon as I saw this posted a couple of months back I knew I had to see it. And by crikey what a place, it's instantly gone in my top 3 industrial explores ever. I hadn't had a feeling like walking into this place since the first time I stepped foot in Pyestock some 2+ years ago.

Also a note, we did this on a baking hot day - the only baking hot day of the trip - and I was wearing a white t-shirt, I emerged from the place a few hours later with the shirt closer to black than white. So try and wear something dark....

Also I suffered mega tripod fail so unfortunately a lot of my photos came out wank - luckily viewing them in 800px hides most of the shoddiness. And having just whacked my head proper hard on a concrete truss I wasn't feeling the cooling tower access. Which means I want to go back.

Peeking over the hill...there's our prize




























































































Next time...






Thanks for looking, more here if you can stomach the general fuzziness.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157629753019400


----------



## TeeJF (May 16, 2012)

Wow! Absolutely bl**dy awesome! Is it the one up near Charleroi?


----------



## UEP-Wales (May 16, 2012)

Amazing images! Thanks for posting!

Hope your head is better too!


----------



## sonyes (May 16, 2012)

Quality pics, amazing place!!


----------



## strider8173 (May 16, 2012)

great work..how can you say those r bad photos!! very nice.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 16, 2012)

Thats a great post,thats some site!!


----------



## King Al (May 16, 2012)

Great stuff Mookster, really like the look of this!


----------



## perjury saint (May 16, 2012)

What a site!! Awesome!! Very nice pics too even with a busted tripod...


----------



## nelly (May 16, 2012)

Mooks!!! That is the nuts mate!!!


----------



## Andymacg (May 17, 2012)

thats some fine pipework there, and excellent shot of the turbine hall


----------



## RichardH (May 17, 2012)

Verrrry nice.

Looks almost as if it has been mothballed, rather than decommissioned.


----------



## John_D (May 17, 2012)

RichardH said:


> Verrrry nice.
> 
> Looks almost as if it has been mothballed, rather than decommissioned.


 It is the coalfired one at Charleroi, so that would appear to be a strong possibility. Belgium has stated that it is it is getting out of nuclear power generation by 2015 and of the two nuclear plants earmarked for shut down, one (two reactors) is located between Charleroi and Liège. :GEEK:


----------



## UrbanX (May 17, 2012)

Wow! Looks tall  
Fantastic photos too, hats off to you sir!


----------



## lost (May 17, 2012)

PIPES!

This looks cracking.


----------



## wherever i may roam (May 17, 2012)

yep... v.nice indeed.


----------

